# How addicted to the Internet are you?



## janfromflorida

Okay, I got home from the hospital a few hours ago.  I had eye surgery and have a big patch on my eye.  Can't wear my glasses over it, so things are bit fuzzy with the good eye.  And here I sit, attempting to check Facebook and my various email and discussion groups.  Does this qualify as an addiction?  How 'bout you?


----------



## That Guy

Sorry to hear you needed surgery, Jan.  Hope all heals well and quickly.


----------



## That Guy

As for accessing the internet, you should qualify for a seeing-eye dog who will logon and read your email for you...  That is, if you can trust him with your password.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Healing thoughts coming your way, Jan.     I had the impression I was pretty addicted to the 'net, but when we had an ice storm with no power for days, I found I didn't miss it at all, surprisingly.   I did wonder what emails I might be missing, but it wasn't a big deal.

However, a power outage with no end in sight......   Ah, well, then we'd have other more important things to worry about.


----------



## Michael.

.
What would we do without the internet?

The Internet is used daily by many people across the planet  

(http://www.internetworldstats.com/stats.htm). 

But what if computers and the Internet just crashed? 
Didn’t work anymore? What would you do?

I would find it difficult to function without it.

.

​


----------



## janfromflorida

Thank you for your good wishes, Guys.  It was just my second cataract surgery.  Hopefully my third eye is in good shape!  Now if the foot doctor lets me trace this knee-high, hot and heavy boot for that little nylon jobbie tomorrow I'll feel like a new person!  Now I wonder what the cure if for Internet addiction - do you say the Serenity prayer and get a chip if you can stay off of it for an hour?


----------



## janfromflorida

Aww, that dog is so cute I'd give him any password he wanted!


----------



## SifuPhil

janfromflorida said:


> Thank you for your good wishes, Guys.  It was just my second cataract surgery...



Time for a tasteless, racist joke ...

Did you know that 45% of the Japanese have Cataracts?

The rest drive Rincolns. 



Sorry for your troubles, m'Lady. As for the 'Net addiction, I fear I am an addict. Being that my work is 'Net-based for the most part and I have several websites to maintain, along with 100 or so emails a day (that's beside the spam), I would be in trouble if I didn't have access. In fact, my choice of apartments depends heavily upon which ISP I can have.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## rkunsaw

Best wishes for your eye and foot.

I guess I'm addicted. I check here, facebook, the local obits and a couple of other places while I have my coffee every morning.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

Well, actually . . . Long ago, my friend convinced me to get a computer for the internet when he said it was like having a library at home.  He was right and I love looking up stuff as I loved browsing the stacks when I was a kid.  So . . . , am I addicted?

Hi.  My name is That Guy and I'm an internet addict...  But, I can quit anytime.  I really don't need it.  Just a little taste to get me through the day.  I'll kick tomorrow.  I promise...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Google Window Glass



I'm just wondering why the mouse is plugged into a wall socket ...



> But, I can quit anytime.  I really don't need it.  Just a little taste  to get me through the day.  I'll kick tomorrow.  I promise...



Rule #1: You are powerless ...


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> I'm just wondering why the mouse is plugged into a wall socket ...
> 
> 
> 
> Rule #1: You are powerless ...



Mouse plugged into wall = power???


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Mouse plugged into wall = power???



... which in turn would imply that:



The mouse is powered by 120VAC
The I/O card - in fact, the entire computer itself - is part of the regular household circuitry
If that is so, then the two slices of toast wouldn't be burned
But then, neither the toaster nor the percolator appear to be plugged-in
Therefore, those two appliances are wireless
So, if they have wireless counter-top appliances, WHY can't they have a wireless mouse?


.... just sayin' ... layful:


----------



## TICA

I really like checking my e-mails every morning over a great cup of coffee.   I like the convenience of the internet for checking different newspapers across the county, recipes, do all of my banking on line as well as a few different forums.  Addicted?  Maybe but I look at it as a tool.


----------



## Anne

SifuPhil said:


> ... which in turn would imply that:
> 
> 
> 
> The mouse is powered by 120VAC
> The I/O card - in fact, the entire computer itself - is part of the regular household circuitry
> If that is so, then the two slices of toast wouldn't be burned
> But then, neither the toaster nor the percolator appear to be plugged-in
> Therefore, those two appliances are wireless
> So, if they have wireless counter-top appliances, WHY can't they have a wireless mouse?
> 
> 
> .... just sayin' ... layful:




Good you're not a stickler for details...... 



(stickler - do they even use that word anymore)?????


----------



## SifuPhil

Anne said:


> Good you're not a stickler for details......



After many years of searching, I've discovered that the secret to good writing is to know when you're in the "manic" phase of your manic/depressive disease.

... oh, I'm sorry - "Bi-Polar Syndrome" ... how rude of me ... 





> (stickler - do they even use that word anymore)?????



_I_ still do ... 

... but then, I've also been known to say "Harrumph", "Bee's Knees" and "Cat's Pajamas", so please don't use _me_ as a social bellwether.

... oops, I did it again ...


----------



## pchinvegas

Addicted, well I have to say yes. And why not ? Most of my family live on the East Coast, I on the West. I can keep up with family. I have reconnected with 36 of my classmates from the 1960's that I would have never seen again and through FB posts I met with 26 of them for lunch when at home in Ga..
I have created a "Porch" on FB new pic everyday for the last 3 years even from the hospital where my friends from Ga, Fl, Ohio, Wis, Washington, MD,NC etc all meet each morning and share our hopes for a great start to the day. 
I love it


----------



## SifuPhil

pchinvegas said:


> Addicted, well I have to say yes. And why not ? Most of my family live on the East Coast, I on the West. I can keep up with family. I have reconnected with 36 of my classmates from the 1960's that I would have never seen again and through FB posts I met with 26 of them for lunch when at home in Ga..
> I have created a "Porch" on FB new pic everyday for the last 3 years even from the hospital where my friends from Ga, Fl, Ohio, Wis, Washington, MD,NC etc all meet each morning and share our hopes for a great start to the day.
> I love it



That's an impressive accomplishment, m'Lady - I don't think I've even managed to brush my _teeth_ every day for the past 3 years!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> * drowned mouse *



See? SEE?!?

I TOLD you not to plug that thing into the wall! 

Electricity and water don't mix, unless you're into electro-hydrotherapy as a hobby ...



... actually, the kit above is for colon hydrotherapy and electro-lymphatic massage, but you get my drift ...


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> See? SEE?!? Electricity and water don't mix.



Back in the seventies, worked on very high-powered, water-cooled lasers.  That was scary.  Safety First was no joke!  ZZZZzzzzzzzAAAAAAAPPPPPpppp...    A few of the guys got nicknamed "Sparky", "Boom-Boom" and "Flash".  Luckily, no one was killed or badly injured.  Although, there was a guy at Stanford who died in a lab, there.


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Back in the seventies, worked on very high-powered, water-cooled lasers.  That was scary.  Safety First was no joke!  ZZZZzzzzzzzAAAAAAAPPPPPpppp...    A few of the guys got nicknamed "Sparky", "Boom-Boom" and "Flash".  Luckily, no one was killed or badly injured.  Although, there was a guy at Stanford who died in a lab, there.



There was also a gal who died in the Stanford labs when *her hair got caught in a machine* and she was asphyxiated. 

Is there something going on at Stanford we should know about?


----------



## Anne

SifuPhil said:


> There was also a gal who died in the Stanford labs when *her hair got caught in a machine* and she was asphyxiated.



Kind of wondering how one could cause the other, but might be best I don't know......


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> Is there something going on at Stanford we should know about?



Sorry.  I meant SNODFART...


----------



## RedRibbons

No, I am not addicted. I don't go online every day. But, yet, if my internet went down for even a day, when I wanted to go online I would be quite upset.layful:


----------



## OniaYover

I try not to go on Facebook too often.  I'm too afraid of seeing some extremely inane Facebook status updates from my teenage children.  And the obsession with Justin Bieber!  My heart can't handle going on Facebook.  If this goes on until their college years, I may have a problem on my hands.

And sometimes, I even wonder how some people think this is funny?  I mean, I guess I do understand why they might think it's funny.  I guess I'm just rambling/ranting on.  I apologize.


----------



## dbeyat45

As a programmer, I began with bulletin boards in the Eighties with modems that, once connected, you*NEVER* touched.

Still "using" ....


----------



## Pappy

Yes, I guess I'm addicted. Having an Ipad and being wireless makes it so easy to open the pad and presto, you are online. I enjoy my Facebook and really like my forums. We, the wife and I, don't have much extra cash so we enjoy our home and have made ourselves very comfortable in it. 

65 inch TV, Bose stereo system, iPads and lots and lots of old time country music playing much of the time. Not a life for everyone, but suits us just fine. Plus, neither one of us likes crowds.


----------



## SifuPhil

Sounds like a comfy little love bungalow, Pappy! :love_heart:


----------



## That Guy

Strangely enough . . . I'm bored with the internet...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Strangely enough . . . I'm bored with the internet...



You must not visit the right sites - PM me, I'll send the list ...


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> You must not visit the right sites - PM me, I'll send the list ...



Oh, I'm aware of some great sites and love the discovery of new, strange, amazing and . . . disturbing ones...    I'm just tired of staring at the screen.


----------



## SifuPhil

My eyes start to go before I get tired of staring at my screen.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## gar

I'm a bit Attached I kiss it good night on a regular basis.


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's my lifeline_


----------



## SifuPhil

gar said:


> I'm a bit Attached I kiss it good night on a regular basis.



I nibble on my ear buds ...


----------



## dbeyat45

Totally.  Ever since I logged on to my first programmers' bulletin board in the 80s.  

Still married though .....


----------



## Phantom

My back won't let me sit as long as I used to .......

I love my puter
All my friends are inside it


----------



## Rainee

Same here I would be lost with out it but don`t spend all day on it.. I look forward to reading emails first off each day..


----------



## LogicsHere

Love the pic!


----------



## LogicsHere

There was a time I could be on my computer from 4 or 5 in the morning on Saturdays and Sundays and not get off until 4 or 5 in the afternoon. Unfortunately, since my mom moved up by me, my computer time has dwindled significantly and my web sites and digital painting has fallen pretty much by the wayside.


----------



## Gael

janfromflorida said:


> Okay, I got home from the hospital a few hours ago.  I had eye surgery and have a big patch on my eye.  Can't wear my glasses over it, so things are bit fuzzy with the good eye.  And here I sit, attempting to check Facebook and my various email and discussion groups.  Does this qualify as an addiction?  How 'bout you?



Yes, I would say you qualify.:lofl:

I should talk! If my pc is down for whatever reason it's like I lost a limb! But I'm also prejudiced as I met my husband online so there you go for the net being important to me!


----------



## Gael

Phantom said:


> My back won't let me sit as long as I used to .......
> 
> I love my puter
> All my friends are inside it



Well put. Well, for me SOME of them are in it.


----------



## Pappy

I'm not the least bit addicted......


----------



## Falcon

I find it very useful and even fun most of the time, but if things aren't going right.....Thank goodness for the OFF button.


----------



## taffboy

O I think I am addicted.On it every day and any body that knows me would have thought you on a computer or a tablet you having laugh you can't switch one on.


----------



## LindaV

Boredom keeps me on the internet, too, Kaya. Honestly, though, most of the time I'm on my computer is spent right here now.


----------



## Ruth

It is my lifeline, too.  My family. My social life. My news and banking.


----------



## Michael.

.

*Internet Addict*



.​


----------



## ClassicRockr

I'm "addicted" to our desktop........period. Almost everyday checking on FB, news, weather and some other "Favorite" websites I have, including now, Senior Forum. I've bought things from Amazon, E-Bay and other company's. Have sold some things on Craigslist as well........with absolutely no problems. With Craigslist, people have came to our old house (when we sold some furniture) and to our apt. to look at/buy something we had for sale. When doing selling or buying on the Internet, got to be careful, but my middle name is "careful" (LOL). 

All of the photography I take, I process on our computer, with photo software, and save photos to USB's. Some I print out.


I started using a computer in 1989 for employment. Used old Basic 4 for Stockroom stuff for an electronics company. After that, I started using UPS, Common Carrier and Fed X computers in Warehouse, Ship/Rec. Then, got involved with Purchasing and Inventory Control/Inventory Management and the Accounting Software dealing with those departments. I don't do the "hunt and peck" thing. My typing speed is approx. 70 wpm! And, my 10 key skills aren't bad either. Had 3 years of typing in high school. 
Actually, I keep spreadsheets of all repairs for our two vehicles and boat. I've got every receipt for each since buying each! Have my own filing for each. 

Do I love computers.........in one word, *YES!! *And, my wife uses a computer everyday at work.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I don't know what I would do without my iPad. I was looking at the Morgan Freeman painting on here, and now I am browsing the iPad painting apps  and thinking about trying my hand at iPad finger painting next.

My oldest son asked me to write down some of the stories from when I was growing up in North Idaho, and information about my parents, and stories about their early life as well. He wanted something that he can show his kids, so the family information can be passed down and not lost.
I decided to make a blog, so people would also be able to comment on the stories as I posted them online. I know absolutely NOTHING about making a blog, but I discovered that Google has an easy-to-make app called Blogger; so I started writing, and now I have several stories on there, and will add more stories and pictures as I learn more about how to utilize all the little gadgets they give you to add on things with.

I am having a great time with it, and hoping that it turns out to be something that will help save some family memories.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## JustBonee

Life used to be easier for me, and allowed me a lot of computer time.  These days, since my husband died, and life keeps piling up my 'to do' list, I'm always called away to do things.  
It's a good thing I guess, as I stay in shape better and feel more in touch with everything. 
  But I still play on the computer in my spare time,  and enjoy it when I do..


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pappy

Kids, be careful while at the beach.


----------



## MaggieJewel

yes, I'm addicted.  It is the second place I visit each morning and hours later I get ready to face the day.


----------



## oldman

janfromflorida said:


> Thank you for your good wishes, Guys.  It was just my second cataract surgery.  Hopefully my third eye is in good shape!  Now if the foot doctor lets me trace this knee-high, hot and heavy boot for that little nylon jobbie tomorrow I'll feel like a new person!  Now I wonder what the cure if for Internet addiction - do you say the Serenity prayer and get a chip if you can stay off of it for an hour?



Only if you go through the 12-step program.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'll be darned...there's a 12-step program for everything these days I might have to look into it...


----------



## Falcon

I don't consider it an addiction anymore than another utility like water, gas and electricity.

It's just a thing I use throughout the day.


----------

